# Can  I convert a DVI-I to a DVI-D adapter by just removing  the excessive pins?



## Master (Mar 29, 2020)

Hello everyone, 
hope you are all safe and having a great time. 
I recently bought a new VGA for my nephew. and it turns out, his LCD monitor only has VGA and DVI-D output and the graphics card has only DVI-D and HDMI ports on it. 
Since we are in quarantine and all shops are closed, I could only manage to get a DVI-I to VGA adapter from one of my friends that looks like this : 




but the gpu's DVI-D port, looks like this :








that is the one that I got from my friend has 24+5 pins! while the gpu dvi-d port has 24+1 holes. 

I know it may sound stupid but my question is , can I simply remove (break) the excessive pins and use this or should I be looking for a DVI-D to VGA adapter instead ? 
sorry, this quarantine thing really made every daily task a struggle !
Thanks a lot in advance
and have a great day


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 29, 2020)

I do not recommend breaking pins. Besides the fact you ruin the connector for possible future uses, it is possible a small stub of the pin will remain preventing the connector from seating completely. 

I suggest you buy a new cable. You may have order it on-line and wait for delivery. There are also DVI-D to DVI-I adapters.


----------



## Zareek (Mar 29, 2020)

No it cannot, the first picture is a passive DVI-I to VGA adapter. 


Master said:


> View attachment 149675


DVI-I works with a passive converter(just rewiring the pins to the VGA connector) because there is a VGA signal(Analog) and a digital signal in the same output connector.  The extra pins are required to carry the analog signal needed for VGA.  In-fact the 4 pins are analog red, green, blue and horizontal-sync if I remember correctly.

It sounds like you need a DVI cable or a DVI to HDMI cable


----------



## Master (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks a lot guys really appreciate it. 
Actually I have ordered one, but it doesnt come until the next Friday! (I ordered this a week ago!!!)
SO I guess it cant be helped and I need to wait until my order is sent! 
 I also found this and it seems its not possible as the flat pin on DVI-I is wider than the one in the DVI-D :


> The long flat pin on a DVI-I connector is wider than the same pin on a DVI-D connector, so even if the four analog pins were manually removed, it still wouldn't be possible to connect a male DVI-I to a female DVI-D. It is possible, however, to join a male DVI-D connector with a female DVI-I connector.



from link


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 29, 2020)

It will not work. DV-I to VGA is useless for you. That card only supports digital output.

If you remove the 4 analog pins, that adapter will not work at all.


----------

